
Tesla big battery defies skeptics - Luc
https://reneweconomy.com.au/tesla-big-battery-defies-skeptics-sends-industry-bananas-over-performance-38273/
======
lykr0n
Even though a blatant PR piece, but it's amazing what's going on here. We are
seeing a paradigm shift of the energy market just when we need it.

Tesla proved that grid-scale batteries are here, and it's going to be
interesting to see the rapid shifts in how new energy projects are developed.

I'm not the biggest fan of Tesla, but they might be the most impressive
company of this decade followed closely behind by SpaceX (in a vision for a
better future way) for what they've done. If you told me in 2008 that we'd
have mass market electric cars and reusable rockets in 2018, I would have
asked for some of what you're smoking.

~~~
Aron
_I 'm not the biggest fan of Tesla, but they might be the most impressive
company of this decade_

Out of curiosity, why do you think you included 'not the biggest fan'?

~~~
lykr0n
Because I'm not- I think the Model 3 is an ugly designed car and Tesla gets
far too much credit for the cars they build. If Ford or Kia made a car of
Tesla Quality there would be a revolt. But you got to respect when respect is
due.

The minute Ford/Chevy/Kia/Toyota drop a EV that can do 300 miles per charge,
Tesla is done. They were first, but they will get lapped by the big boys
(except on the batteries)

------
ComputerGuru
What a transparent PR piece! It’s not even trying to be anything else. It
feels like reading something on net news wire.

~~~
woodandsteel
When someone claims an article is junk, but doesn't explain specifically what
the truth is, I tend to assume it is because the article is in fact accurate,
but the commenter doesn't want to admit it.

------
sschueller
Which part of the battery tech is Panasonic and which part is Tesla? Does
Panasonic hold the patent and Tesla makes them in the giga factory?

~~~
village-idiot
I believe Panasonic makes the cells, but Tesla handles pretty much everything
else from battery management to installation.

~~~
stevehawk
That's accurate. Panasonic is in each Gigafactory manufacturing the 2170 cells
and then hands them off to Tesla.

~~~
village-idiot
They collocate? Didn’t know that.

